# DVDRip anschauen



## Cobe (8. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen.

Hab gerade eine Film runtergeladen mit dem anhang  DVD Rip.

Oeffnet man den ornder sind da viele .zip dateien drin.

Was muss ich tun um den Film anschauen zu koennen.

Hab schon versucht das rauszufinden aber nirgendwo steht es erklaerlich.

Bitte um Hilfe.
Lg Cobe


----------



## fanste (8. April 2007)

Was heißt "Film heruntergeladen"? Ist meiner Meinung nach eindeutig mehrdeutig.


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. April 2007)

Die Aussage über die vielen Zip Dateien lässt hier doch sehr auf einen Film aus der Warez/Moviez Szene schliesen.
Und für solche Sachen gibt es hier keinen Support, frag doch mal da nach wo du ihn herhast


----------



## rival (23. Mai 2007)

Schon mal mit entpacken probiert?


----------



## chmee (24. Mai 2007)

Schließe mich DJ Teacs Aussage an.

Ich bitte darum, für solche Fragen genau solche Sümpfe zu betreten..

mfg chmee


----------



## FingerSkill (24. Mai 2007)

Um zu zeigen das es hier vielen nicht egal ist woher man seine Software/Filme/Musik etc. bezieht... Schliesse ich mich chmee und DJ Teac an.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Mai 2007)

Ich erwähne mal an dieser Stelle, dass es viel schöner ist, sich eine DVD zu leihen (etwa bei Amazon) und diese schön gemütlich vorm Fernseher zu schauen, als irgendeinen ekligen abgefilmten Strefen mit schlechtem Audio und Publikum, dass reinquatscht (Ich hasse es, wenn mir das Publikum die witzigen Stellen vorschreiben will)
Am Ende steht noch einer auf und läuft durchs Bild.


----------

